# geforce fx5200go e framebuffer

## inspiron

la situazione è questa:

kernel: gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r8   compilato con il vesafb-tng

in grub.conf ho provato prima a mettere 

```

video=vesafb:ywrap,mttr,800x600-16@60

```

ma non si vede assolutamente niente all'avvio.

poi ho messo

```

video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31A

```

e qui mi dice:   You passed an undefined mode number

premo enter, poi scan, e anche se provo tutti i modi possibili, al massimo vedo le prime righe su schermo e poi schermo nero....

dove sbaglio?

grazie

----------

## crisandbea

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> la situazione è questa:
> 
> kernel: gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r8   compilato con il vesafb-tng
> 
> in grub.conf ho provato prima a mettere 
> ...

 

perchè hai messo ciò nel grub????

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> poi ho messo
> 
> ```
> ...

 

anche questo perchè lo hai messo nel grub????

hai settato la configurazione di xorg.conf????

[/quote]

----------

## inspiron

cosa devo mettere in grub.conf?

come devo settare xorg.conf?

----------

## crisandbea

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> cosa devo mettere in grub.conf?
> 
> 

 

in grub io non ho settato nulla tranne le opzioni per far partire il kernel, questo è il mio grub.conf:

```

#

# Sample boot menu configuration file

# Boot automatically after 30 secs.

timeout 20

# By default, boot the first entry.

default 0

# Fallback to the second entry.

fallback 1

splashimage=(hd0,1)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

# For booting GNU/Linux

title GENTOO 2006.1

        root (hd0,1)

        kernel /kernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/hda4

title winzooz

        rootnoverify (hd0,0)

        makeactive

        chainloader +1

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> come devo settare xorg.conf?

 

per quanto riguarda xorg.conf questo è il mio xorg.conf:

```

Section "Files"

#       FontPath        "unix/:7100"                    # local font server

        FontPath        "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc"

        FontPath        "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic"

        FontPath        "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

        FontPath        "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

        FontPath        "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1"

        FontPath        "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/CID"

        FontPath        "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo"

        FontPath        "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi"

        FontPath        "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi"

EndSection

Section "Module"

#       Load    "synaptics"

        Load    "bitmap"

        Load    "dbe"

        Load    "ddc"

        Load    "extmod"

        Load    "freetype"

        Load    "glx"

        Load    "int10"

        Load    "record"

        Load    "type1"

        Load    "vbe"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Generic Keyboard"

        Driver          "keyboard"

        Option          "CoreKeyboard"

        Option          "XkbRules"      "xorg"

        Option          "XkbModel"      "pc105"

        Option          "XkbLayout"     "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

         Identifier      "USB mouse"

         Driver          "mouse"

         #Option          "SendCoreEvents"        "true"

         Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/event3"

         Option          "Protocol"             "IMPS/2"

#        Option         "Name" "AutoDetected"

#        Option         "Vendor" "AutoDetected"

         Option         "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier "Touchpad"

Driver "mouse"

Option "CorePointer"

Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

Option "Protocol" "PS/2"

Option "LeftEdge" "60"

Option "RightEdge" "830"

Option "TopEdge" "70"

Option "BottomEdge" "650"

Option "FingerLow" "25"

Option "FingerHigh" "30"

Option "MaxTapTime" "180"

Option "MaxTapMove" "110"

Option "EmulateMidButtonTime" "75"

Option "VertScrollDelta" "50"

Option "HorizScrollDelta" "50"

Option "MinSpeed" "0.2"

Option "MaxSpeed" "0.5"

Option "AccelFactor" "0.01"

Option "EdgeMotionSpeed" "40"

Option "UpDownScrolling" "1"

Option "TouchpadOff" "0"

EndSection

#Section "InputDevice"

 #       Identifier      "Touchpad"

  #      Driver          "mouse"

   #     Option          "SendCoreEvents"        "true"

   #     Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"

   #     Option          "Protocol"              "IMPS/2"

   #     Option      "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

   #     Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "yes"

#EndSection

Section "Modes"

        Identifier "16:10"

        ModeLine "1280x800" 83.5 1280 1344 1480 1680 800 801 804 828

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier      "NVidia GeForce4 440 Go 32M"

        Driver          "nvidia"

        Option          "NvAgp"                 "3"

        Option          "NoLogo"                "0"

        Option          "UseEdidFreqs"          "1"

        Option          "FlatPanelProperties"   "Scaling = aspect-scaled"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "WXGA LCD"

        UseModes        "16:10"

        HorizSync       30-90

        VertRefresh     50-75

        Option          "UseEdidFreqs"          "1"

        Option          "FlatPanelProperties"   "Scaling = aspect-scaled"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "External"

        ModeLine "1024x768" 83.5 1280 1344 1480 1680 800 801 804 828

        Option          "UseEdidFreqs"          "1"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier      "WXGA Screen 0"

        Device          "NVidia GeForce4 440 Go 32M"

        Monitor         "WXGA LCD"

        DefaultDepth    24

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           24

                Modes           "1024x768"    #"1280x800"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier      "Default Layout"

        Screen          "WXGA Screen 0"

        InputDevice     "Generic Keyboard"

#       InputDevice     "USB"

        InputDevice     "Touchpad"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode    0666

EndSection

```

ovviamente nel grub stai attento nel sostituire i parametri della partizione di boot e di root, e quelli della partizione di winzooz.

ciao

----------

## inspiron

ma in tutte le guidew che ho trovato(compresa quella del wiki di gentoo) dice che bisogna modificare grub.conf...

----------

## crisandbea

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> ma in tutte le guidew che ho trovato(compresa quella del wiki di gentoo) dice che bisogna modificare grub.conf...

 

stai vedendo con i tuoi occhi il mio grub.conf ed il mio xorg.conf. 

comunque posta anche un   

```

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep FRAMEBUFFER 

```

oppure tu vuoi una immagine di splash al boot??? quindi hai attivato tutto ciò che riguarda il framebuffer nel kernel???

ho capito bene se è cosi allora devi modificare il grub.conf,  comunque per avere lo splah... la boot puoi seguire 

http://wiki.gentoo-italia.net/index.php/Framebuffer_Splash_-_Avvio_grafico#Configurazione_di_Grub_-_esempio

ciao

----------

## inspiron

ora quel computer non è collegfato ad internet....

cmq ho messo questo seguendo la guida sul wiki d gentoo:

```

Device Drivers ->

 Graphics support ->

  [*] Support for frame buffer devices

  <*>   VESA VGA graphics support

  Console display driver support ->

   [*] Video mode selection support

   <*> Framebuffer Console support

```

voglio solo riuscire a far funzionare vesafb-tng ad una risoluzione decente

----------

## crisandbea

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> ora quel computer non è collegfato ad internet....
> 
> cmq ho messo questo seguendo la guida sul wiki d gentoo:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

beh se è solo quello di far funzionare vesa ad una risoluzione decente durante il boot,  puoi configurare nel kernel, solo queste opzioni:

```

 Linux Kernel v2.6.17-gentoo-r8 Configuration

 ──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────

  ┌───────────────────────────────────────────────── Graphics support ──────────────────────────────────────────────────┐

  │  Arrow keys navigate the menu.  <Enter> selects submenus --->.  Highlighted letters are hotkeys.  Pressing <Y>      │

  │  includes, <N> excludes, <M> modularizes features.  Press <Esc><Esc> to exit, <?> for Help, </> for Search.         │

  │  Legend: [*] built-in  [ ] excluded  <M> module  < > module capable                                                 │

  │                                                                                                                     │

  │ ┌─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐ │

  │ │                     <*> Support for frame buffer devices                                                        │ │

  │ │                     [*]   Enable firmware EDID                                                                  │ │

  │ │                     ---   Enable Video Mode Handling Helpers                                                    │ │

  │ │                     [ ]   Enable Tile Blitting Support                                                          │ │

  │ │                     < >   Cirrus Logic support                                                                  │ │

  │ │                     < >   Permedia2 support                                                                     │ │

  │ │                     < >   CyberPro 2000/2010/5000 support                                                       │ │

  │ │                     < >   Arc Monochrome LCD board support                                                      │ │

  │ │                     [ ]   Asiliant (Chips) 69000 display support                                                │ │

  │ │                     [ ]   IMS Twin Turbo display support                                                        │ │

  │ │                     < >   VGA 16-color graphics support                                                         │ │

  │ │                     <*>   VESA VGA graphics support                                                             │ │

  │ │                             VESA driver type (vesafb-tng)  --->                                                 │ │

  │ │                     (1024x768@60) VESA default mode                                                             │ │

  │ │                     < > Hercules mono graphics support                                                          │ │

  │ │                     < > Epson S1D13XXX framebuffer support                                                      │ │

  │ │                     < > nVidia Framebuffer Support                                                              │ │

  │ │                     < > nVidia Riva support                                                                     │ │

  │ │                     < > Intel 810/815 support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                    │ │

  │ │                     < > Intel 830M/845G/852GM/855GM/865G support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                 │ │

  │ │                     < > Matrox acceleration                                                                     │ │

  │ │                     < > ATI Radeon display support                                                              │ │

  │ │                     < > ATI Rage128 display support                        

```

----------

## inspiron

senza mettere niente in grub.conf?

ma nvidia framebuffer è meglio o peggio di vesafb-tng?

----------

## inspiron

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *inspiron wrote:*   ora quel computer non è collegfato ad internet....
> 
> cmq ho messo questo seguendo la guida sul wiki d gentoo:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ok...

cosi funziona...

pero facendo 

```

cat /proc/fb0/modes | grep 1600

```

mi dice

```

1600x1200-8

1600x1200-16

```

come faccio a selezionare una di queste risoluzioni?

----------

## crisandbea

per la risoluzione del monitor devi inserirla in xorg.conf, per la risoluzione dei vesa puoi inserirla nel kernel nel parametro dove dice (1024x768@60) VESA default mode  ; comunque la risoluzione massima riuscirai ad averla dopo ceh hai installato i driver della nvidia.

nb:la max risoluzione ovviamente dipende da quella max che la tua scheda può raggiungere.

 ciao

----------

## Scen

Una cosa è la risoluzione del framebuffer (e quella va impostata nella configurazione del framebuffer, vedi voce del kernel e/o parametro passato al kernel nella configurazione del bootloader)

Un'altra cosa è la risoluzione del server X, e quella naturalmente va impostata nel relativo file di configurazione.

Mi pare di capire che inspiron ha problemi con il framebuffer, per cui tutto quello che concerne Xorg non c'entra nulla.

X inspiron: ti consiglio di NON utilizzare il driver framebuffer di Nvidia (nvidiafb), può creare vari problemi; utilizza il driver vesa (se non ti funziona vesafb-tng utilizza vesafb "liscio), e il parametro che hai utilizzato nel primo messaggio (video=vesafb:ywrap,mttr,800x600-16@60) è corretto, ti consiglio di utilizzare video=vesafb:ywrap,mttr,800x600-32@75 .

Se utilizzi vesafb "liscio" e ancora non ti si attiva il framebuffer, aggiungi anche il parametro vga=0x315 (x la risoluzione 800x600 a 16 milioni di colori)

----------

## crisandbea

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Una cosa è la risoluzione del framebuffer (e quella va impostata nella configurazione del framebuffer, vedi voce del kernel e/o parametro passato al kernel nella configurazione del bootloader)
> 
> Un'altra cosa è la risoluzione del server X, e quella naturalmente va impostata nel relativo file di configurazione.
> 
> Mi pare di capire che inspiron ha problemi con il framebuffer, per cui tutto quello che concerne Xorg non c'entra nulla.
> ...

  beh questo dovrebbe dircelo lui....   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> X inspiron: ti consiglio di NON utilizzare il driver framebuffer di Nvidia (nvidiafb), può creare vari problemi; utilizza il driver vesa (se non ti funziona vesafb-tng utilizza vesafb "liscio), e il parametro che hai utilizzato nel primo messaggio (video=vesafb:ywrap,mttr,800x600-16@60) è corretto, ti consiglio di utilizzare video=vesafb:ywrap,mttr,800x600-32@75 .
> 
> 

  sono daccordo ma dovrebbe abilitare le opzioni nel kernel relative al framebuffer,magari seguendo la guida del wiki che ho postato sopra...

ciauz

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> beh questo dovrebbe dircelo lui....   

 

Leggere i titoli dei topic a cui  si risponde e' cosi' faticoso?

Cmq tornando IT

per la risoluzione del framebuffer non centrano assolutamente niente i driver propietari NVIDIA;

Io ho la tua stessa scheda video e puoi vedere le risoluzioni utilizzabili in modalita' framebuffer dando un semplice 

```
cat /proc/fb0/modes
```

Configura il kernel come inidicato sulle guide ( se non capisci bene cosa attiva una voce ti consiglio l'help del kernel raggiungibile con il taasto H )

Esegui le solite procedure per installare un kernel nuovo (compilazione e copia dei files necessari )

Modifica  grub.conf secondo le guide ufficiali Gentoo (nel mio caso ho aggiunto video:vesafb:ywrap, mtrr, 1600x1200@60 )

Posta di nuovo qui per farci sapere se hai risolto o meno.

E per il momento lascia perdere xorg.conf visto che non ha nulla a che fare con il framebuffer.

Ciao!

----------

## crisandbea

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   beh questo dovrebbe dircelo lui....    
> 
> Leggere i titoli dei topic a cui  si risponde e' cosi' faticoso?
> 
> Ciao!

 

non è faticoso assolutamente, però se leggi uno dei post precedentemente fatti da inspiron vedrai:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> inspiron ha scritto:
> 
> ora quel computer non è collegfato ad internet....
> ...

 

ecco il perchè della mia affermazione....,   nel caso comunque voglia il framebuffer quello che hai detto è giusto. 

ciao

----------

